# where to buy live chickens



## Marc1978 (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi, can anybody please advise on where we can buy live chickens in the Alicante area or even better closer to Aspe or Hondon de los frailes. Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We buy ours from a company called abonos velez. Nowhere near where you are but I searched for abonos Alicante and there is one and probably more than one. However, it is best to find a local farmer who will willingly sell you chickens and they may be far healthier. If you buy from some companies they may arrive with red mites which although controllable are a real pest.


----------

